# UK Barista Jam - Northern Event - 26 Nov 2008



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There are still places left for the event taking place this week.

Check out this link for full details

There are a number of Coffee Forums UK members who will be in attendence and this will be a great opportunity to put faces to names

Sadly I won't be able to attend - my excuse is not as glamorous as others who cannot make it (eg They will be on a coffee farm in Nicaragua...)

Good luck to those who attend and compete


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm going!







Even get a day off work, which is a nice change. Anyone else going?


----------

